# I have one guppy fry that is not growing



## Shanna

Good Day All!! 

I need *c/p* .

I had 16 guppy fry about 5-6 weeks ago (Aug 29), I keep my fry in a 5 gallon tank with nothing in it but a heater, 1 marimo moss ball and a sponge filter until they get approx 3/4" long, than I move them to my ten gallon tank that I have for larger fry that are not ready to enter the real world yet so to speak but are too big to keep in the fry tank any longer. Besides I like to move them when I know that I have more fry coming which should be any day now.

At this point, I have successfully been able to move 15 fry from this batch to the 10 gallon and they are all thriving, however I still have 1 fry that looks to be about the same size as when it was born. I have never seen this before, as the little guy seems to be doing great - swimming, eating - no signs of stress - just simply not growing like the others did.

Just wondering if anyone has ever had this happen to them before - I really don't expect my "runt" guppy to live a full life since it is not growing but am curious as to why this may have happened.

Thanks in advance,
Shanna


----------



## holly12

Welcome to the forum!

I'm wondering if it's just a fluke that the fry didn't grow. There is a member on here (Majerah1) who had a whole batch of Betta fry that didn't grow at all. They are almost adult age now and still baby sized. She'd never had this happen before either. 

Maybe it's just something that happens every so often. (By any chance, are the fry inbred?) Just a thought.


----------



## theguppyman

Good point Holly maybe you didn't inbreed but the dealer which you bought them from may have over inbred them to a degree which has defects coming in every few drops, did you buy the mother and father together ?


----------



## PapaM

I have a molly fry that is currently 4 months old and still only 1/2" long. All his/her siblings have moved to a larger tank 2 months ago.


----------



## Shanna

holly12 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's just a fluke that the fry didn't grow. There is a member on here (Majerah1) who had a whole batch of Betta fry that didn't grow at all. They are almost adult age now and still baby sized. She'd never had this happen before either.
> 
> Maybe it's just something that happens every so often. (By any chance, are the fry inbred?) Just a thought.


Thank you Holly for responding, actually I was wondering the same thing unless I am misunderstanding your message. 

I am relativity new to breading guppies, so I believe you are asking if the adult guppies I had were inbreed as I did not think that 5-6 week old female fry could actually reproduce that young. I honestly don't know how old they have to be before they can have babies, but I am sure it is something I will learn quickly. 

I have bread mollies, swoardtails and platies in the past by total accident. That is what got me addicted to breading live bearers and I thought guppies would be a good way to actually learn how to breed live bearers as a hobby hoping to get several good batches to live and thrive so I can move on to mating pure breeds eventually i.e. blue cobras, lyretails etc.

Anyway I am going to assume it is my adult females that you are talking about, and I can't be sure on that as I lost most of my fish to a horrible outbreak of ich about 3-4 months ago. It was the first time that I encountered an outbreak of ich at least that I was aware of. Unfortunetly I did not catch it in time to save many fish, but that is a whole other story in itself. 

So basically I had to replace all but three of my females and no males survived, I am sure that the 3 females that did survive were pregnant during the treatment, as I actually had about 15 fry born in my quarantine tank that I moved quickly into an empty fry tank and actually had 6 survive that, than shortly after I had another batch of 10. So maybe the one fry that has not grown was due to the medication I used to treat the ich? 

Who knows, I am just so happy to have found this forum to discuss these type of issues with, because there are not many family/friends that understand my obession with my fish!!! *thumbsup thanx


----------



## Shanna

theguppyman said:


> Good point Holly maybe you didn't inbreed but the dealer which you bought them from may have over inbred them to a degree which has defects coming in every few drops, did you buy the mother and father together ?


No actually I did not buy them as a pair, I only buy my fish from a locally owned fish store. They keep the females and males separate at all times once they arrive at his shop, unless he happens to get in pure breeds, than he sells them as pairs only, in fact they are getting in blue cobras next week and I am hoping to get a couple pair of those if I can get either my other 10 gallon, or my 29 up and cycled in time!! Fish are so addicting!! *pc


----------



## Big Dog

Hello and Welcome to the forum. I have a few of these fish that also have not gotten any bigger. Some times Mother Nature works in strange ways.


----------



## holly12

I meant either the parents were inbred or the parents were brother and sister, so when they bred it resulted in a baby with a defect, so yes, I think you got what I mean.


----------



## Reefing Madness

*w2


----------

